# Considering First Horse



## Oscarbear91 (26 July 2017)

Hello!

So... I am seeking advice from all you lovely first time horse owners out there; when did you first feel that you were ready to buy a horse and why?

Last year I got back into riding again after a long break and quickly caught the bug! I was loaning at the start of the year but the arrangement sadly did not work out and finding another suitable loan is like trying to find gold dust.  I would absolutely love to buy my own horse, it has always been a dream of mine since I was little; however, I am a notorious worrier and a sensible/practical thinker (which often gets in the way of me doing things) so I am very skeptical about taking the leap! 

I am a confident rider and would consider myself a competent novice; it is the care side of things where I lack knowledge and experience.  I know the basics i.e. how to tack up, muck out etc but obviously there is so much more to horse care than that.  I have done my stage 1 ABRS but this was pretty basic.  Obviously it's not possible to know everything before horse ownership, but how much would you say is essential?  Is the best way to learn hands on over time?

In respect of the financial aspect, it is not the initial cost of buying the horse that scares me, it is more the never ending monthly costs as this is much more of a commitment.  Don't get me wrong, I am on a good salary (probably above average for my age group) of between £30-£40k so could definitely afford it, but ever since I have started full time work I like to not spend my money and have it sat in the bank as a sort of security blanket.  However, I would like this to change as my job is stressful and being around horses is the only thing that keeps me sane and gives me that escape from real life, so I do WANT to spend the money on something for ME.  I don't really go out socializing and don't spend money on clothes etc so I wouldn't have to make cut backs.  Did anyone else feel like this at the start about the financial commitment?

I did have money saved for a horse in May, however I convinced myself that I was being ridiculous and living in la la land and that I could never own a horse, so put the money into our house deposit fund instead.  I am now looking at saving up again and actually taking the leap and just doing it as I cannot get past it ... it is the only thing that I have ever loved and had a passion for.  It's not just the riding aspect that I love, its the care side too... I can happily spend hours grooming or mucking out or just watching the horses in the field.

I have a supportive partner who is encouraging me to go for it... I know that he would help out where he can and would also enjoy the experience.  If I did buy a horse, I would keep it on full/part livery at the start and make sure I was at a supportive yard who understands my position as a first time owner.

What are everyone else's experiences of buying their first horse?  Is it the best thing you ever did - or do you regret it?  When is the right time to buy?

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Thanks very much for reading.


----------



## Antw23uk (26 July 2017)

My sensible head says you are young and if you are saving for a property then you need to crack on and do that as a priority. Trust me when said horse comes along, saving will go out of the window! They are a money pit! Keep looking for a loan or a share horse, there seems to be plenty of share horses all over the local classifieds around by me so im assuming its the same wherever you are? Check out preloved, put up wanted ads, drop in to local livery yards with your details on  a card and ask if the YO can spread the word you are looking for a share. There is also an 'areas' part of this forum to advertise in your county ect

I find it weird that people can ride and yet dont know about horse care BUT as a kid i was lucky and ponies consumed my life for so many years and i spent years spending weekends and holidays at local riding schools and progressing onto loan ponies on a big livery yard where the advise is invaluable and you just learn. These were days before computers though so it was all about burying my head in books and just hanging round pony people.

Have confidence in yourself, you will probably surprise yourself with just how knowledgeable you actually are and to be honest although sometimes it seems mind blowing, keeping horses is actually pretty easy and simple. Its people that want to make money from you who make it more complicated and stressful, not the horses!

Keep saving, buy a house first, get a share horse and buy some good books is my advise


----------



## be positive (26 July 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			My sensible head says you are young and if you are saving for a property then you need to crack on and do that as a priority. Trust me when said horse comes along, saving will go out of the window! They are a money pit! Keep looking for a loan or a share horse, there seems to be plenty of share horses all over the local classifieds around by me so im assuming its the same wherever you are? Check out preloved, put up wanted ads, drop in to local livery yards with your details on  a card and ask if the YO can spread the word you are looking for a share. There is also an 'areas' part of this forum to advertise in your county ect

I find it weird that people can ride and yet dont know about horse care BUT as a kid i was lucky and ponies consumed my life for so many years and i spent years spending weekends and holidays at local riding schools and progressing onto loan ponies on a big livery yard where the advise is invaluable and you just learn. These were days before computers though so it was all about burying my head in books and just hanging round pony people.

Have confidence in yourself, you will probably surprise yourself with just how knowledgeable you actually are and to be honest although sometimes it seems mind blowing, keeping horses is actually pretty easy and simple. Its people that want to make money from you who make it more complicated and stressful, not the horses!

Keep saving, buy a house first, get a share horse and buy some good books is my advise 

Click to expand...

The problem is there is never the "right" time, once you get the house there will be other expenses, possibly a family in the future so buying the horse gets put off again and again, I would go for it while you don't have other commitments, while you are young enough to have the energy to get really stuck in and you have a partner who wants you go for it.
Work out how much you can afford, allow for the unexpected, take out insurance to cover the vets bills but remember they may not be fully covered, find a really good livery yard and someone wiling and experienced enough to guide you through making a sensible purchase, ideally the YO or instructor who will be involved with the horse and you after the purchase, put it on part livery and learn as much as you can, if you are on a good yard you will learn loads just by being there.

I have a couple of liveries probably similar in age to you, one has her first horse which has been a life long dream and is loving every minute of ownership even though it is expensive she manages really well, the other has always had a pony/ horse and has recently bought her first house, she is finding it a bit tight but if either had waited I think kids would be the next stage so a horse would be totally out of the question for years, possibly forever.

Just to add you can always sell a horse if your life changes but you cannot sell children and having a roof over your head is essential, even if you buy a horse you do not have to keep it forever, although we would all like to think we will, mot horses are more than happy to move on to a new home if things don't work out.


----------



## Amye (26 July 2017)

I feel like I could have written this post a couple of years ago!!

I always wanted a horse from when I was young but we could never afford one (and parents weren't horsey). I then went to uni so couldn't get one then and I worked in Chester for a year where I part loaned a TBx 2-3 days a week. I'd been riding since I was 8 but just in riding schools so didn't know anything fancy but I was a confident rider. I knew bits and pieces of horse care from when I had helped out at the riding school etc so knew how to tack up and muck out (basics). Having him on loan really helped my experience as the owner was more than happy to  help me if needed. I didn't really need much help but if I had a  question she didn't mind me sending her a message to double check things! 

When I moved back to Leeds I went back to riding school but missed the horse care and hands on so decided to save up and buy my own! I don't think you ever really feel prepared. I read so much stuff about what to do and what to buy for a first horse, and what to look for when you go and view (nothing prepares you for that really!). I remember when J got dropped off at the yard and the old owners handed me his leadrope and I felt so scared haha! I led him through the yard and put him in his stable and couldn't believe it! With my loan horse I just asked if I was unsure, when I got J I had no one to ask as he was all mine. It was well worth it though, he's lovely and maybe not 100% what I was after but I love him to pieces. 

I earn less than you and manage to keep him quite easily. He's on full DIY but not at the cheapest livery. I think make sure you stay on a supportive yard - everyone at mine is lovely and if I had any worries I just asked someone there! For this reason I wouldn't choose a small yard as a first time owner as you might find you're by yourself more. 

In regards to buying a horse now or later - like I said, I don't think there's ever a right time - it changes your life as they do cost a lot of money and take up a lot of time. So it is a lifestyle change. I bought mine *just* before i met my OH. Luckily my OH loves him and has actually learnt to ride on J. We've just bought a house (while not making too many cutbacks on J) so it is possible to have a horse and buy your first house  We just didn't stretch ourselves with the cost of the house.  I'm glad I bought him when I did, if I'd waited, I would have met OH (who wasn't horsey) probably spent more doing coupley things and not thinking I had enough money, then decided to buy a house and not have enough money.. and so on. I got J when I had enough disposable income and when other things came along, I made them work around horse commitments as I already owned him.

I agree with Ant too - When i first got J owning a horse seemed overwhelming and like there was so much to learn and do. Nearly 2 years down the line I'm much more relaxed about it and have learnt so so much about horse owning. It's not all that complicated really!

I feel like I've rambled a bit there and it's turned into an essay! If you have any questions feel free to PM me - I love talking about being a first time horse owner! It was so exciting for me


----------



## Oscarbear91 (26 July 2017)

Guys thank you so much for your replies so far - it's really interesting and exciting to hear people's stories and different perspectives on things. 

I do feel like if I don't do it now, I will never do it. I'm 25 and training to be a solicitor - I won't be qualified until I'm 27 so kids are out of the question until then anyway. I often worry about how I would cope with having a horse and starting a family, but plenty of people manage and worst case scenario is that I could always sell the horse (although I imagine this to be heart breaking). My OH and I just about have enough saved for a deposit on a house so buying a horse would not impact house savings much at this stage. 

I do think to myself (as morbid as it sounds), I could be dead next month, or next year, or before I'm 30 - so why not just make the most of things now. 

Amye - thanks! I may take you up on asking some questions via PM! I completely get where you're coming from on how exciting it is.... have you got any valuable tips you can pass on? 

Ant - I really would like to loan for a while longer before ownership and search pre loved/Facebook every day. Problem is, the horses are either too far away or have quirks that I feel would knock my confidence and require a much more experienced rider. 

Thanks all again for your valuable advice


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2017)

Oscarbear91 said:



			I do think to myself (as morbid as it sounds), I could be dead next month, or next year, or before I'm 30 - so why not just make the most of things now.
		
Click to expand...

^^this is my way of thinking.  I know too many people who have postponed their dreams until "the right time"...  Seize the day!

 It sounds like now would be a good time, and you seem to have a sensible approach re getting plenty of support while you find your feet.


----------



## emfen1305 (26 July 2017)

This was definitely me 2 years ago! In fact Amye's post could have been written for me too! I also had been out of riding as I came to uni and couldn't afford to keep going home to ride my old loan horse and I equally couldn't afford to ride here! I graduated in 2013 and started loaning in 2014 after I started a proper 9-5 job and got a car! I loaned on and off due to various circumstances but I always wanted to do more! Really silly things like wanting to buy a new saddlecloth or a different coloured headcollar or trimming up a horse made me really want to get my own. I worked out to the best I could how much it would cost and then agreed that I wouldn't buy one until I was earning X amount of money and I had a permanent contract (they are like hen's teeth working at a university!)

Late 2014, I started loaning a horse on a yard in that I liked and was a good distance from home and went most nights for 6 months (in the depths of winter!) to see if I could really stick at it, commitment wise and money wise and then started looking for my own. Like you, I lacked a bit of care side of things as the owner took responsibility but I asked questions and hung around with the other liveries and that helped a lot. They were very supportive in me getting my own but you still have to take the responsibility yourself at the end of it! 

I saw a lot of horrors and incorrectly described horses (my favourite being the 15.2 IDX that was actually a 14.1 cob - it looked bigger in the photos!) and then finally found Toby. I remember not sleeping for a week, putting about 10 bags of shavings down in his stable, and buying every stable item possible in dark green! We went to pick him up and then I spent about 2 hours just staring at him in his stable and then I went home and cried because I thought "What the hell have I just done!" haha

As exciting as it was, I wont lie, the first 6 months were not all sunshine and rainbows, nothing terrible actually happened but I'm a bit of a worrier like you described and felt the whole weight of the responsibility on my shoulders. I would constantly worry about him and if he was OK. He was bullied a bit when he first went into the field and got himself into all sorts of sticky situations running away from the old grumpy field mate but luckily the girls I shared the field with would rescue him! 2.5 years down the line, we have both settled with each other and now I have massively chilled out! I too earn less than you, i rent a flat by myself, run a car and still have a bit left over to treat myself after I've treated Toby to unnecessary items such as matchy sets and headcollars  

I guess what I am trying to get at is I don't think there is a right time, more a right horse! Sounds like you've been sensible enough about the whole thing so far so I would recommend seeing everything you can that is within budget and temperament and distance and then you'll know when you've seen the right one. I pretty much bought Toby from one picture and a 2 line description on Facebook! Don't worry about the management side, all horses are different and you will definitely pick it up as you go along if you've already got the basics. This forum is a god send so you can always ask anything on here if there is noone else around  

Good luck in your search, I look forward to seeing some lovely photos in the future!


----------



## Antw23uk (26 July 2017)

Oh the kid thing ... yes well dont feel obliged or brainwashed into having any of those little things. Life is so much better without brats, DONT DO IT! I see people with kids and I just think what a waste of life. Its so much better without them  Dont follow the masses.


----------



## Mister Ted (26 July 2017)

Of course it is essential you arm yourself with as much knowledge as possible in horse care.Although you think you have plenty, when it actually comes to some ailment to the horse it is always enlightening because you think.Hmm it didnt say that in the book or it didnt look like that in picture and you learn for next time. Theres nothing like hands on daily to learn. You find over the years you become more intuitive in reading signs that something is not quite right etc.and become more confident. Health and horse care would be my number one priority.Then the psychology of the horse how the mind works and how you can learn to become a strong leader and someone your horse can depend on to be there and care for him.It is a big commitment and time consuming and of course expensive.!  Budget accurately for monthly expenses and emergency on top of that and if you find you are willing to commit to that long term go ahead. But you sound prepared about what to expect anyway. Have you thought about the Blue Cross to find one? They have horses suitable for for rehoming from riding to companion and should the circumstances be in the future you are unable to care for the  horse they will take it back.They give sound advice and financial help with worming etc.
At livery yards it is often the case you have to look out for yourself but you will probably find friends that will guide you. 
Owning a horse is one of the finer things in life, satisfying rewarding ..the list is endless and yes just watching them in the field ,lovely.!


----------



## claret09 (27 July 2017)

buying your own horse is the best and the scariest thing you ever do. I had ponies and horses as a child which I was incredibly lucky to have. my parents really enjoyed having my ponies and horse too. as an adult I had rode other peoples and had them on loan. I really never thought that I would end up buying my own - I didn't think I could afford it. my boy chose me = I have had him eleven years and we have the most amazing time. if I had not been brave enough to just go for it I would have missed out on years of joy. I would not have missed out on having him for the world. I haven't been on holiday for years, but you know what I don't really care - my father questioned me about it before he died earlier this year and said that I needed to go on holiday and that if I didn't have a horse I could go away, but I explained to him that a holiday lasts two weeks and I have my horse 365 days a year - which represents better value and love - I for one know which one I would always go for. go for it and have a wonderful time with your new horse - you won't regret it


----------



## Amye (27 July 2017)

Oscarbear91 said:



			Guys thank you so much for your replies so far - it's really interesting and exciting to hear people's stories and different perspectives on things. 

I do feel like if I don't do it now, I will never do it. I'm 25 and training to be a solicitor - I won't be qualified until I'm 27 so kids are out of the question until then anyway. I often worry about how I would cope with having a horse and starting a family, but plenty of people manage and worst case scenario is that I could always sell the horse (although I imagine this to be heart breaking). My OH and I just about have enough saved for a deposit on a house so buying a horse would not impact house savings much at this stage. 

I do think to myself (as morbid as it sounds), I could be dead next month, or next year, or before I'm 30 - so why not just make the most of things now. 

Amye - thanks! I may take you up on asking some questions via PM! I completely get where you're coming from on how exciting it is.... have you got any valuable tips you can pass on? 

Ant - I really would like to loan for a while longer before ownership and search pre loved/Facebook every day. Problem is, the horses are either too far away or have quirks that I feel would knock my confidence and require a much more experienced rider. 

Thanks all again for your valuable advice
		
Click to expand...

Do it when you have the income to spare on a horse (or can make the income spare!) Otherwise you never will   If you end up having kids in a few years that's fine, one option is to sell the horse, or you could look for a sharer for it until you start riding again - or the horse could have some times off! There are lots of options   If you OH understands the costs of having a horse and is supportive then I'd say now is a good time!  Start looking for a nice livery yard and then look for your horse!

Lots of tips already given I think  but i'll try!
- First thing I did was make a list of 'musts' and 'would be nice to haves' for the horse I wanted. Musts meant that no matter how much I liked the horse, if it didn't have it then I didn't buy! I was worried about overhorsing myself so made sure I stuck to it.  This meant I could narrow down my search quite well.
- Always make sure you ride the horse before you buy it, but always see the owner/seller ride it first! And ride it in multiple scenarios, when I got mine I rode him in the school and took him out for a little hack.
- Don't let anyone pressure you into buying! I had a couple of people say 'ooo he's got a lot of interest, if you like him put down a deposit now'. But I thought, this is a big thing for me, so I always went home and thought about it before making a decision. 
- I'd always advise getting a horse vetted if you're not too experienced with looking for signs of lameness and stuff!

- Try not to stress/panic! Easier said then done.
- I promise your horse doesn't need 10 fancy rugs (but you'll buy them anyway).
- Also get the horse into a routine as soon as possible, then they're more likely to settle quicker. 

There are lots more. Like I said, feel free to message if you have any more questions about first time ownership! I can still remember the feelings haha


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2017)

Don't get me wrong, I am on a good salary (probably above average for my age group) of between £30-£40k
		
Click to expand...

You are way above the national average for anyone in any age group. 

I'm another who would say get the house first. If you don't, please, please don't come back in a few years contributing to a thread about how young people today can't afford a house!

Like others have said, your key is finding a supportive yard, preferably with a knowledgeable owner/manager, not just a farmer who has diversified into livery but knows nothing about horses. 

If you go for it, good luck!


----------



## scats (27 July 2017)

I'm of the view that life is short and if you are financially in a position to do it then go for it.  Just be sure to take someone experienced with you to view.

Good luck!


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2017)

Life is very long of you reach seventy with twenty years to live on the state pension


----------



## Embo (27 July 2017)

Oscarbear91 said:



			Ant - I really would like to loan for a while longer before ownership and search pre loved/Facebook every day. Problem is, the horses are either too far away or have quirks that I feel would knock my confidence and require a much more experienced rider.
		
Click to expand...

What area are you in? If you let us know were you are someone might be able to guide you on a good place to look or know of something.

Just to add my 2p on the whole horse vs house. I got my first horse whilst my OH and I were saving for a deposit (and we were renting a flat at the time). However, my first was a full loan, so I didn't have the initial payout that you would have when buying.

I was over the moon at achieving a lifelong dream, but it did put a huge strain on my relationship. As I was paying out more to keep the horse, most of the saving fell to my OH who, understandably so, felt quite resentful. Even though I had discussed with him at length how much it would cost, he was still somehow shocked when the money actually left the account! 

Admittedly, OH was mainly upset that I was spending all this time and money on a horse that wasn't mine... so when loan horse proved unsuitable and I actually _purchased_ my next horse, he was much happier. We did buy a house in the end, too.

I guess my advice would be to make sure your OH fully understands the actual cost (both money AND time) of keeping a horse. It's great that your OH is so supportive now, but IME they can change their attitude when it becomes a reality!

I'm another who says go for it now - there will never be a 'right time'. Life is far too short to wait. Start paying out for it now, then it will become part of your regular outgoings and you won't miss it once you've bought the house


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (4 August 2017)

Hiya, we have just bought our 2nd horse. I would advise knowing that you have the TIME to look after your horse, THE MONEY to buy key supplies, and the KNOWLEDGE of health and care. If you have full loaned then you should know what you need to know. If you're thinking about bringing on a young horse, my advise would be go and find a young, green horse online to full loan until you feel you have the knowledge to bring on your own. If you want an older, more experienced horse, then I think if you know where you'll stable it and have the money to do so, and you'll have the time to ride and take care of it, and make sure you can insure it for emergency vet calls at any point. I do not think from what you've told us, that you're ready to bring on a green youngster. But I do think you're ready to take care of an older, more experienced horse as your own. I hope this helped! Good luck!


----------



## be positive (4 August 2017)

FlickaFlo0605 said:



			Hiya, we have just bought our 2nd horse. I would advise knowing that you have the TIME to look after your horse, THE MONEY to buy key supplies, and the KNOWLEDGE of health and care. If you have full loaned then you should know what you need to know. If you're thinking about bringing on a young horse, my advise would be go and find a young, green horse online to full loan until you feel you have the knowledge to bring on your own. If you want an older, more experienced horse, then I think if you know where you'll stable it and have the money to do so, and you'll have the time to ride and take care of it, and make sure you can insure it for emergency vet calls at any point. I do not think from what you've told us, that you're ready to bring on a green youngster. But I do think you're ready to take care of an older, more experienced horse as your own. I hope this helped! Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

I interpret that as find someone else's young green horse to loan so you can gain experience before buying your own, that way if you mess up it is not your horse you are potentially ruining, suggest sharing a young green one by  all means if you can find one but please don't take on something on loan to experiment with, not that I think anyone responsible would let a decent youngster go on loan to a first time loaner and they are likely to get someone else's problem horse. 

I think the OP is looking for a youngish but not too green horse that she can enjoy not spending time, money and effort bringing on something that is not hers anyway so the above is probably mainly irrelevant but it is not the first time I have seen or heard people advising loaning for the wrong, to my mind anyway, reasons.


----------



## Abi90 (9 August 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			Oh the kid thing ... yes well dont feel obliged or brainwashed into having any of those little things. Life is so much better without brats, DONT DO IT! I see people with kids and I just think what a waste of life. Its so much better without them  Dont follow the masses.
		
Click to expand...

I love this. I'm 27 and just got married and everyone wants to know when I'm having a baby. I've said I would rather have another horse.

OP, I'm on a similar salary to you and have a horse on part livery, and have a house, just saved for a wedding and am now saving again. Your salary is more than enough if you are careful with money and budget. I don't go out for meals that often but I do still go out.


----------



## Irish gal (20 August 2017)

If this is a big dream of yours then go for it. What's the point of working hard if you can't have something that means so much to you. I think you won't regret it for a moment. Horses aren't that complicated to look after - just make sure you're on a supportive livery - you will soon learn all about feeding and care from the livery owner.

Life is too short and as people age they often become more anxious and scared to ride. Get into horse ownership while you're still young and there's less chance of that happening to you. If you wait til after you have kids it might never happen.


----------

